# Blackpool parking - whats the current parking situation?



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi all
A rush of blood to the head has told me to take the van out for the last run of the year on 1st Dec for the weekend and as i haven't been up to Blackpool in a while i thought id risk it. 
It used to be a yearly thing for me and a few friends to go up for the lights but since the dissolution of vows i haven't been up there. I used to know all the places to park and go but i think its changed a bit now so i wonder whats the latest situation especially.

Are MH allowed to park alongside the road along the prom at this time of year (lady indoors likes to go on the seafront amusements and cant walk too far due to poorly knees.
Is the "aire still there up the north end.

All we do half the time is park up, take dog on the beach then sit drinking tea and looking out to see.

Ive got a wild camping spot i go to well out of Blackpool so thats OK but just wondered about the aire as a contingency.

Thanks


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I do believe there are several parking lots in Blackpool that actually welcome motorhomes, although I haven't tried them for size. My info is in my van unfortunately, and not accessible as I am in the southern hemisphere and the van is in Ulnes Walton hibernating. I do believe I found the info easily on a website which should be easily googlable. There were about 6 listed of which 4 or 5 could accommodate motorhomes. Good luck!


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

https://www.blackpool.gov.uk/Residents/Parking-roads-and-transport/Parking/Motor-home-parking.aspx

Or do what the freeloaders do in Spain, park on the beach, empty your cassette in the sand and generally make a nuisance of yourself, then get indignant when the locals start to object. >

There was an article in the FT W/E mag recently about Blackpool and how it had some of the highest prescription rates of anti-depressants. It's one of these places that has suffered as all the money has flooded south. But some in the community are trying to improve things.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I can believe it's a pretty depressing place! It just has no ambience at all, the beachfront is ultra-tacky and the town is full of nothing other than mobile phone shops, bookies, and pubs.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

OH i agree 100% with the above posts.
I dont go for the ambiance or the shops. There,s only so much rock you can eat.

Just mainly to give the van a run and take the dawg on the beach and just chill before the Christmas madness.

Might consider somewhere else also.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think it’s brilliant for a day out

Tacky? Certainly, but donkeys on the beach, the tower, good fish and chips and a busy bustling pier and golden mile and the pleasure beach 

Of course I’d hate to live there, but I have fond memories of taking the kids and grandkids there, watching how letters are put into the rock, and generally just enjoying the sea side experience 

Sandra


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Blackpool is now just a place hen and stag parties go to drink themselves silly. I want a few weeks ago to see the lights. During the day it was great for the kids and very enjoyable walk along the front. 

Then the sun went down and it became a different place. People fighting along the front, drunks being sick in the gutter, and it was not just the men. 

But I don't think it is just Blackpool, I think it is the society of today with drinking available 24/7. You can see the same things in Brighton, Liverpool, Scarborough and most places throughout the UK.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

HI All,
What has all your sad negetive comments got to do with the question of somewhere to park a motorhome in the blackpool area. ????????????

Regards Bernard. 

ps.one of those sad freeloaders who does NOT and is offended by the comments of people who rant on about things they have NOT witnessed themself and does not happen when the vast majority of responsible Touring Europian Freecampers park.(In the true nature of what a motorhome was made to do.


----------



## harry (Jun 8, 2005)

There is some scrubland that was formerly a decent football pitch near Bloomfield Road which the owners (Oystons) have put up for sale but are happy for overnighters to use for free. You might be lucky and get a free Div 1 match thrown in. In fact you might get a game if you take your boots.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

havingfun said:


> HI All,
> What has all your sad negetive comments got to do with the question of somewhere to park a motorhome in the blackpool area. ????????????
> 
> Regards Bernard.
> ...


Huh?????? I think you need to explain your opinion a bit more clearly. I for one have no idea what you're trying to say, or to which post/s you're referring.

Speaking personally, I stayed at Blackpool for two periods this year and last year and the year before, so feel qualified to express my opinion. I think comments about a place that a peep is planning to visit are justified.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So do I Viv 

I imagine that people looking to stay would not be adverse to some views on the area 

And if they are they are perfectly able to say so

I haven’t stayed there in a MH 

But Blackpool remains an iconic seaside place , it’s not for those who want class 

But it’s a place where for a day or two you can let down your hair 

Walk the beach , buy a kiss me quick hat , and watch the donkeys ferry the kids 

We grow with experience , especially if that experience is completely outside of our norm 

We’re a long time dead

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Negative comments on the city aside... I found the people in Blackpool so friendly and helpful. One bus driver went out of his way to drop me as close as he could to the CMC campsite which was a mile or more away from the end of route terminus (at Tesco). Another let me on the 2 buses a day route to a nearby office park with my bus pass even though I was a 'twirly-bird'. The site managers were also lovely!

In October, there were pickets at the gate of the company who were going to be/are fracking and a supportive toot-toot was met with friendly waves. One thing I don't understand is why there's been so little reaction to the introduction of fracking in Lancashire. It's a truly evil process that is destined to poison the ecology of the area. I've been informed by the advocacy campaigns of the Cancer Association of South Africa, while fracking was being mooted in the Karoo, a farming and natural area outside Cape Town. If you're interested, you can read up on cansa.org.za.


----------

